# So do LGD's really bond with their herd?



## dianneS (Jun 14, 2011)

This has been a question of some debate as I've discovered.  I was told to allow my dog adequate time to bond with his herd, not to train him or play with him or make him want to be with people too much or it would interfere with the "bonding" process.

I can understand not wanting him to find humans more interesting than his herd since that could possibly make him want to break out of his pasture and go find people, that makes sense.

I was told that my dog (3/4 Karakachan) would most likely stick close to his herd rather than patrolling his perimeters like other breeds.  This has proven to be true.  He prefers to stay right in amongst the goats and rarely wanders.

However, I was told that LGD's in general will guard the barn or even a tractor or just their territory and probably don't bond with their goats as much as we think.

I wonder if this is a breed trait?  Some breeds will guard territory where other breeds guard their stock by 'bonding' with them?

I think it is true about Karakachan's anyway that they really do bond with their herd.  I recently switched my goats to my horse pasture and vice versa.  I kept the dog on his original territory, thinking he would just guard that area and the horses instead of the goats.  Well, no way that dog was having none of that!  He couldn't take it that his goats were on the other side of the fence.  He was having a fit!  That dog dug under the fence and made his way over to the goats.  He spent some time investigating the new territory but quickly settled in with his herd and was quite content.  

I have had that dog in not-so-dog-proof fencing and the dog could easily escape if he wanted too.  If the goats can't escape, the dog stays put.  Now if one of the goats were to get out of a fence, the dog will go with him or her or even come to the house to find me and let me know we have some escapees that need to be put back in the safety of the pasture fence.

I think its truely amazing.  As long as I can contain those goats, the dog remains contained.  I cannot get him to guard the barn, or the horses.  He wants his goats.  I don't know if its a Karakachan thing or what, but I do believe that this particular dog really loves his herd.  Or at least it seems that way.  He sure does pitch a fit if I try to separate him from those goats.  He whines and crys and yips and will do whatever it takes to get to those goats.

How do other breeds guard?  Are they bonded with their herd or do they just guard territory or whatever you ask them to guard.  I'd be interested to find out more about the different breed charateristics.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't have an answer for you. Sorry. I had never heard of them till this post. So I looked them up. They are gorgeous. From what I read sounds like you have an awesome dog. Would love to see a picture.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 15, 2011)

My LGD (9 month old pup) stays with the bucks and was very upset when we pulled one of our bucks out to take him to a show.  He doesn't get worked up when the bucks are browsing loose, but hearing one of his buddies hollering from the back of the truck had him running the fence and barking his head off.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 15, 2011)

DainneS,  Thank you for sharing your story.  I really enjoyed reading it.

We do not have LGDs, but I have done a lot of research on the subject and was privileged enough to get to see some Prys and Pry/ASD mixes at work with their sheep last year.  It was amazing!

I networked with the Pyr rescue person in Texas who takes the dogs that bond with livestock and not people.  I was in a sheep group where most the members swore by the ASD over the Pry.

*From what you posted you have the perfect LDG!*  The people I know with LGDs have quite of few of them, so if you are wanting one to guard your barn and home, and your horses, you might considering getting my dogs.  I am told Pyrs tend can be wanders, and my friend who raised ASDs sometimes gets a pup that wants to be with people and not animals.  She has trouble placing these dogs.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have 3 pys and I see both situations.  

My young male guards his goats.  He sleeps with them, he stays with them  and even snuggles with them.  

My female guards her territory.  She will even guard it against "her" herd if I move some of them to the adjoining pasture.  When I have to move her it takes a few days for her to adjust and then she is fine with the new territory.  

My biggest male is a little of both.  He will guard his territory, but only if there are goats in it to guard.  I have seen him allow a barn cat eat out of his bowl when there are no goats in the barn.  If there is a goat in the barn, woe to the cat who enters the barn! But he doesn't really interact with the goats a whole lot.


----------

